# Wartenberg Strecken



## Berrecloth (6. Juni 2010)

Hey wollte mal ein neues Thema beginnen für Leute die in Angersbach am Start sind. Schreibt was Leute!!!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Juni 2010)

War gestern das erste mal da, ist wirklich cool.
Bin demnächst an Samstagen öfters mit Tobi und Julian am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (20. September 2010)

Hey 
Kann mir mal jemand eine Wegbeschreibung geben wie ich die Strecke in Angersbach am besten find??


----------



## FFM (21. September 2010)

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOO schrieb:


> Hey
> Kann mir mal jemand eine Wegbeschreibung geben wie ich die Strecke in Angersbach am besten find??



Ist recht leicht zu finden...

Im Ort beim Döner/Pizza links hoch (von Fulda kommend) Straße ganz hoch fahren. Parken. Fertig.


----------



## JOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (22. September 2010)

Muss man sich erst bei jemanden melden wenn man da mal ne runde fahren will oder geht das einfach so??


----------



## gloovE (23. September 2010)

Eigentlich ist das immernoch ein secret spot aber wenn es schon ganze Posts und Wegbeschreibungen gibt dann kann man es leider nicht ändern...  

(secret spot = wenn man weiß wo, kann man es auch fahren, oder ?  )


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (7. Februar 2018)

Letzter Post war zwar in 2010 aber ich wollte mal fragen ob wieder mal n Paar Leute am start sind


----------



## tim_81 (5. April 2018)

moin, ich würde mich mal anschliessen


----------



## JohnnyRider (18. April 2018)

Jo Mark, hatte schon  mal mit deinem Kollegen MTBHutzdorf auf Instagram geschrieben. Hatte auch nach meiner Nummer gefragt, danach hat er aber nicht mehr geantwortet 
Ich schreib dir mal auf Insta


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (18. April 2018)

Mach das


----------

